# I wanted to wait but....



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

I was going to get it all cleaned up. Get the dribbles of house paint off then start a thread. As you guys have probably seen I've been doing a lot of selling just  so I would be able to get this locally owned bike that I've wanted since I laid my eyes on it! Just wanted to thank everyone that has purchased anything from me. You guys made this happen! Ok so here's the sneak peak of what I just picked up.  believe it to be a 36.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

Oh ya this was part of the deal as well


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 641467 View attachment 641468 View attachment 641469 View attachment 641470 View attachment 641471 View attachment 641472 I was going to get it all cleaned up. Get the dribbles of house paint off then start a thread. As you guys have probably seen I've been doing a lot of selling just  so I would be able to get this locally owned bike that I've wanted since I laid my eyes on it! Just wanted to thank everyone that has purchased anything from me. You guys made this happen! Ok so here's the sneak peak of what I just picked up.  believe it to be a 36.



:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Aussie (Jul 8, 2017)

Very happy for you .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2017)

Great bike and a dropcloth away from outstanding!
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 8, 2017)

Outstanding, Zach! Glad I could contribute some coin to the project. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice to see my money put to good use for once.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice score there bud. I also pitched in a few bucks.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you again guys. Just now started digging in a little bit. Pulled the tank off and the grey paint is a little harder to get off than usual. This is going to be a slow process. The paint is way to nice.  I may have a few questions about the headlight. Not sure what's going on with it yet lol.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

Just wanted to see how clean this bike will get before I really dive in! Thinking it's going to turn out pretty good! Just have to do a little research on the horn light. Unfamiliar with these.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice score man!! Pickings are good up in Central Illinois these days.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Nice score man!! Pickings are good up in Central Illinois these days.



The guy I picked it up from has a nice little herd. Before I left I said so what's next?? The twin flex? He chuckled and said never know! So they might be real good if I can swing that one too


----------



## ricobike (Jul 8, 2017)

a"C"e's


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thinking it's a 37 will know more tomorrow when I pull off the crank


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 8, 2017)

serial is early 38'


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> serial is early 38'



Thank you sir. From the Schwinn numbers. I thought it would have put it In 37. But The Prewar numbers are a bit confusing.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> serial is early 38'


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

And I'm looking at my serial number wrong I apologize


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 8, 2017)

1937


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 8, 2017)

BC 1938


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 8, 2017)

Outstanding score! Great color

-Jake


----------



## Dave K (Jul 8, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> 1938
> 
> View attachment 641693




This one is a BC different bike.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dave K said:


> This one is a BC different bike.



Thanks Dave K, I posted the BC because I couldn't find "C" model for 1938; I'm still learning. So from what I've read so far, this is a 1937 with a 1938 serial number?
Are we assuming that serial numbers beginning with "Z" are towards the end of 1938?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 8, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Thanks Dave K, I posted the BC because I couldn't find "C" model for 1938; I'm still learning. So from what I've read so far, this is a 1937 with a 1938 serial number?
> Are we assuming that serial numbers beginning with "Z" are towards the end of 1938?





I wish I knew im going to pull the crank tomorrow. So hopefully that gives me a little info. And the catalog pics doesn't have the crossbrace bars is that not OG you think ??


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 8, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I wish I knew im going to pull the crank tomorrow. So hopefully that gives me a little info. And the catalog pics doesn't have the crossbrace bars is that not OG you think ??



The bars could have been swapped at the bike shop when new. Although, the catalog would state 'chromium braced' versus the 'boy scout'.  IMO, I wouldn't sweat it; it looks better. Sure is purdy.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats on scoring this beauty. I absolutely love it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

The fun is about to begin !!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

Okay here's my first question. I pulled the crank off and not sure what the stamping means on this one. I've never seen his before. But it is stamped a 36. Hmmmm. @Freqman1 @REC


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

If anyone can help dissect I would appreciate it. Thanks guys.


----------



## REC (Jul 9, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> If anyone can help dissect I would appreciate it. Thanks guys.




My eyes are not that great, but that looks a lot like it says 1936... Interesting!
REC


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm no Schwinn expert but it seems that Schwinn, for whatever reason, mixed and matched on some models such as the C Mod and Roadster. I sold a '38 Roadster earlier this year that had a '35 reflector, '36 Torrington deco stem, '36 fork, and a '36 crank just like yours. It kinda seems they were using left over parts to put these together. I'd be interested to see what others have to say. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 9, 2017)

501 = crank length boys size 26"
502 = crank length girls size 26"
503 = crank length kids size 20"

But I'm not sure how these numbers apply to 24" *prewar* bikes.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> 501 = crank length boys size 26"
> 502 = crank length girls size 26"
> 503 = crank length kids size 20"
> 
> But I'm not sure how these numbers apply to 24" *prewar* bikes.



Thank you for that. It helps out!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm no Schwinn expert but it seems that Schwinn, for whatever reason, mixed and matched on some models such as the C Mod and Roadster. I sold a '38 Roadster earlier this year that had a '35 reflector, '36 Torrington deco stem, '36 fork, and a '36 crank just like yours. It kinda seems they were using left over parts to put these together. I'd be interested to see what others have to say. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 642131 View attachment 642132 View attachment 642133 View attachment 642134 View attachment 642135 View attachment 642136



thank you Shawn! When they do that it kinda makes it a little tougher to get a exact match! Nice roadster btw!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> thank you Shawn! When they do that it kinda makes it a little tougher to get a exact match! Nice roadster btw!!




Pedal_Junky's bike now!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

I will take any advice how to get his damn horn light off with out damaging it!? The nut on the inside of the fender will not budge! Ughhhh


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice score!  I like the colors..,


----------



## REC (Jul 9, 2017)

I've not seen the inside of one of those lights. Can you open it from outside or does it have to be off the fender? I would think it would open on the fender to change the bulb. If so, you might be able to get at the screws from there?
REC


----------



## REC (Jul 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Pedal_Junky's bike now!




Holy crap that's nice!

REC


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats on a great looking bike! It looks a lot like my C model. Try some heat on the nut  but watch the paint. I have some wiring diagrams around here for the horn light and inside the tank. I'll look for them if that would help. Here's my Admiral badged '37. Your paint appears to be much nicer.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Congrats on a great looking bike! It looks a lot like my C model. Try some heat on the nut  but watch the paint. I have some wiring diagrams around here for the horn light and inside the tank. I'll look for them if that would help. Here's my Admiral badged '37. Your paint appears to be much nicer.
> View attachment 642265



THat would be fantastic. I'm holding off on the wiring till I do find me a diagram. I will try the heat tomorrow and see if that will work! Your C is very nice man! Thank you again!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

REC said:


> I've not seen the inside of one of those lights. Can you open it from outside or does it have to be off the fender? I would think it would open on the fender to change the bulb. If so, you might be able to get at the screws from there?
> REC



It does have screws on the outside as well. I'm having a little issue with them as well! :/


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 9, 2017)

Was able to get the majority of the house paint off still some here and here. I pulled everything apart and cleaned it up a bit. Going to have to rewire the light as soon as I can get it off the fender lol. But here you guys go.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Those horn lights are a PITA! The front cap fits so tight that normally these have splits in them. The bike looks great! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I wish I knew im going to pull the crank tomorrow. So hopefully that gives me a little info. And the catalog pics doesn't have the crossbrace bars is that not OG you think ??




Yes the bars are og... you need to find the delta button for them tho... that's what the wire is for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Those horn lights are a PITA! The front cap fits so tight that normally these have splits in them. The bike looks great! V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn I'm starting to notice that!!! I'll clean it up a little better, just kinda getting anxious to ride it


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 10, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yes the bars are og... you need to find the delta button for them tho... that's what the wire is for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks OBI I'll be looking!  Kinda looks like it will be a pain to wire it! We shall see


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2017)

The mate will be in my possession on Friday !!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice! I can't believe it still has the rack on it!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2017)

Cool looking ACE, cleaned up nice! I'll bet it rides pretty good too! Nice find! Joe


----------

